# BFI - Clean Catch Crankcase Oil Separator - for 2.0T TSI!



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Black Forest Industries is proud to announce the release of our newest product line: 

The Clean Catch Crankcase Oil Separator, the most advanced, most functional and best looking option to remove excess oil vapor from your PCV/Intake tract. 

One of the biggest concerns of the direct injection engine design - is what to do with crankcase vapor. As with all emissions compliant vehicles, the PCV gasses must be recirculated back into the intake tract. The problem with direct injection is that those latent oil vapor laden gasses then help with the process of carbon deposition on the intake valves. For many who have experienced this, you will be familiar with valves that look like this:


*Click the picture for pricing and info!*

Each TSI Clean Catch catch can utilizes our new VAGPORT PCV connection system and comes with pre-crimped #10 hoses, as well as all fittings brackets and hardware for installation in minutes! Each Clean Catch TSI catch can is designed to fit under the factory air cover and utilizes the same type of quick release connector used by Audi Sport and Team Joest on the Audi Le Mans prototype cars. *At this time we do not have a version that is compatible with the stock "noise" pipe*


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Any chance of getting some pictures to go along with the instructions. Specifically the part where we need the exacto knife.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

How's about pictures of a TSI engine and the catch can to match it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok as for specific pictures of where you need to trim for the clamp - these are pics of a pcv assembly off the car just for reference:





























As for pictures of the completed kit on a TSI - our test car (tiguan) had some pre-production pieces on it, so I haven't gotten final pics yet - but we should have that sorted out on Monday - I will update the thread with the installed pics.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

black forest ind said:


> Each TSI Clean Catch catch can utilizes our new VAGPORT PCV connection system and comes with pre-crimped #10 hoses, as well as all fittings brackets and hardware for installation in minutes! Each Clean Catch TSI catch can is designed to fit under the factory air cover and utilizes the same type of quick release connector used by Audi Sport and Team Joest on the Audi Le Mans prototype cars. *At this time we do not have a version that is compatible with the stock "noise" pipe*
> 
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bficcacroils1.html


Couple of questions for you.
Would you guys be willing to sell the PCV connectors by themselves? Id like to eliminate the stock tube that comes out from the PCV itself, that way I dont have to run an adapter to go to my braided lines.

Also what type of braided lines are you using? Some sort of braided nylon lines? Im just curious to see what you guys ended up using as Im sure you did your research for this kit.

Are you guys willing to sell custom lengths of this hose as well?


----------



## dustinouch (Oct 12, 2010)

The catch can looks good! Fit and finish look better than some of the current options, can't wait to see the installed shots. How does this CC work for guys that have existing boost taps? I'm using a 42DD's right now.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Virtual

I'm not quite sure I'm following you about removing the stock tube.. Our system does what you are talking about - It's probably not clear from the pictures but the connectors adapt from the stock pcv outlet to a #10 AN fitting.

The lines are a Parker braided nylon hose - a preferable setup for an engine bay, basically the same as any braided AN line, but actually more durable and vibration resistant - they are slightly pricier than braided AN hose, but better quality.

Dustin:

We use the 42 dd boost tap/blockoff, we just anodize it black. So you can keep yours or switch to a new one with the kit.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

eace:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

black forest ind said:


> Virtual
> 
> I'm not quite sure I'm following you about removing the stock tube.. Our system does what you are talking about - It's probably not clear from the pictures but the connectors adapt from the stock pcv outlet to a #10 AN fitting.
> 
> The lines are a Parker braided nylon hose - a preferable setup for an engine bay, basically the same as any braided AN line, but actually more durable and vibration resistant - they are slightly pricier than braided AN hose, but better quality.


Sorry, I am bad with terminology sometimes.
The part I am referring to is the PCV hose in the right side of this picture:



[email protected] said:


>


Also, what is the adapter you are using to fit inside of the PCV? Its obviously a -10 fitting/ ?

Thanks for the response :thumbup:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


>


Should be arriving tomorrow, so just want to be doubly sure, but I am supposed to just shave the part you marked red right? Nothing after that?


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Just got done installing the catch can, and taking a quick drive. 

Was a lot easier than it seemed. Hardest part was taking off the stage 3 MAF housing, and getting the silver clips on. 

The front pcv clip is super snug. Doesn't rotate at all. The back one went on a lot easier. It spins, but doesn't move forward/backward at all. 

This sound alright? 

What do you guys suggest for emptying the can? Taking the top off and poring it out, or taking the bottom plug out and dump it in a can or something? 

Quality is excellent. Makes all the other catch cans look like garbage. 

Don't really care if it helps with the valves or not. If it can help keep my tubing clear of oil, and help with combustion like BSH suggested that is more than enough for me (in fact if the combustion thing is true I would rather have that than the cleaner valves). 

Here is a crappy pic I snapped. 










Good job BFI. Really happy with it++


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> Here is a crappy pic I snapped.


Catch can looks nice but, that is one seriously overfilled coolant reservoir tank. Might want to take a turkey baster and pull a little bit out.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

90crvtec said:


> Catch can looks nice but, that is one seriously overfilled coolant reservoir tank. Might want to take a turkey baster and pull a little bit out.


Yeah noticed that the other day. Wonder why my shop added so much...Took some out already. Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

Was also curious with the engine bay picture, what kind of oil filter is that? I don't think I've seen a white filter for the TSI?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

90crvtec said:


> Was also curious with the engine bay picture, what kind of oil filter is that? I don't think I've seen a white filter for the TSI?


Looks like an aftermarket Purolator L35895.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

500 bucks for a can, a few hoses, and cutting your stock equipment, not to mention there is still no evidence these solve the carbon issues. Wow.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok, Its been a while, but we had some delays with our local install (typical  )

Halvie already beat me to it, but here are some more installed pictures of the can with and without the engine cover:


















I am working on updating the install instructions with some pictures to help make things more clear for those installing cans.

Virtual:

Here are the fittings:


















We can sell the pieces of the kit separately just shoot me an email to [email protected].


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Virtual:
> 
> Here are the fittings:
> 
> ...


e-mail sent, Thanks!


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

someone spent FIVE HUNDRED on this thing??? Oh noes........


----------



## davesxx01 (Aug 24, 2010)

placenta said:


> someone spent FIVE HUNDRED on this thing??? Oh noes........


No worries! He spent a lot more on other stuff!


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm thoroughly confused.
If there are only 2 lines to this kit, then there should be a breather filter on the can. Hence a VTA can.
If there's no breather filter, then there should be a third line that vents the crankcase pressure back to the intake...
Seems like NO crankcase pressure is actually being relieved here.


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

dsm1983 said:


> I'm thoroughly confused.
> If there are only 2 lines to this kit, then there should be a breather filter on the can. Hence a VTA can.
> If there's no breather filter, then there should be a third line that vents the crankcase pressure back to the intake...
> Seems like NO crankcase pressure is actually being relieved here.


Take another look at the pictures that Halvie posted. The rear catch can line actually goes back to the intake charge pipe. You can also see a small rubber cap on the back of the rear PCV valve. This setup WILL relieve crank case pressure.


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

90crvtec said:


> Take another look at the pictures that Halvie posted. The rear catch can line actually goes back to the intake charge pipe. You can also see a small rubber cap on the back of the rear PCV valve. This setup WILL relieve crank case pressure.


ahhh, yes! i see that now. thank you! :banghead:
but that leads to another concern about the rear pcv line. why is it just plugged? there's got to be a legitimate reason VW designed it that way.
BFI, can you comment on this decision in regards to the kit's design? thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry about the lack of posts about this from me - I have been on vacation and away from a computer the last week or so..

Yes, we realize that the can is on the top end of the price scale - it is expensive. But it is also precision machined, hand assembled and comprised of the finest quality compnonents. The connectors comprise almost 1/3 of the total cost of the can, plus the lines themselves are generally sold by the inch and take quite some time to cut, assemble and crimp. It is, for all intents and purposes, race material ready for the track.

As far as the PCV having two exits - it is only necessary for the engine to have 1 pcv routing system, so as for VWs intentions I can only speculate, but I believe it is an issue with velocity and vaccum pressure at idle, the only time the system uses the front side of the pcv valve structure (into the intake manifold). Under boost it is closed and uses the rear pcv exit (the routing that we essentially retain). With the extended length of the can and its associated lines, the velocity remains constant at idle despite passing throught the turbo.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Nice Looking a Bit Pricey*

Intrested : What is the VAGPORT PCV - Made From ( Material's )
Hose = ( Material's )



Would It be less without the - CARB or the EuroVI - Sticker ?

I Know I'm a Smart Ass , Hey someone has to ask ?


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*WOOOOW - Let Me Get this Doo-Doo - Straight*



90crvtec said:


> Take another look at the pictures that Halvie posted. The rear catch can line actually goes back to the intake charge pipe. You can also see a small rubber cap on the back of the rear PCV valve. This setup WILL relieve crank case pressure.


So You Mean - Cough - that some High Tech German Engine - Eng. Designed This - Newly
Designed Motor - Knowing that Modern Fuel's have poor Lube - all the While Using 1600-1800 PSI of Pressure in the Fuel Line - Driving the system with a Cam Follower - Lubed with Fuel - LOL
When VW had a - Hot Full Oil Vapor Hot Issue steering Them All In the Face from the 
FSI Motor ? ( Read that Twice ) !

This _* Oil Vapor*_ could have Been _*Injected Up Stream*_ - _*Into the ( Fuel Supply System )*_
Just before the Pressure Increased to Lube the Cam Drive Device & Mix Into the Fuel to Be Injected
for Burning - NOT - Blown into the Intake system where the Air is Cooling It down to be 
_*Turned Into a Sludge Coating - WTF !

Do I pretty Much Have that Basically Right - do We need to Fine Tune This !
*_


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry about the lack of posts about this from me - I have been on vacation and away from a computer the last week or so..
> 
> Yes, we realize that the can is on the top end of the price scale - it is expensive. But it is also precision machined, hand assembled and comprised of the finest quality compnonents. The connectors comprise almost 1/3 of the total cost of the can, plus the lines themselves are generally sold by the inch and take quite some time to cut, assemble and crimp. It is, for all intents and purposes, race material ready for the track.
> 
> As far as the PCV having two exits - it is only necessary for the engine to have 1 pcv routing system, so as for VWs intentions I can only speculate, but I believe it is an issue with velocity and vaccum pressure at idle, the only time the system uses the front side of the pcv valve structure (into the intake manifold). Under boost it is closed and uses the rear pcv exit (the routing that we essentially retain). With the extended length of the can and its associated lines, the velocity remains constant at idle despite passing throught the turbo.


The vast majority of time, there is vacum in the intake manifold, and the FRONT PCV path is being used. The front path is NOT just used when the car is idling !


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

EngTech1 said:


> So You Mean - Cough - that some High Tech German Engine - Eng. Designed This - Newly
> Designed Motor - Knowing that Modern Fuel's have poor Lube - all the While Using 1600-1800 PSI of Pressure in the Fuel Line - Driving the system with a Cam Follower - Lubed with Fuel - LOL
> When VW had a - Hot Full Oil Vapor Hot Issue steering Them All In the Face from the
> FSI Motor ? ( Read that Twice ) !
> ...


:what: I had a really hard time understanding that....are you OK? 

The easiest way to avoid oil vapors getting into the intake manifold would be to get a VTA catch can, or just do your own version of it by plugging the rear PCV port as shown above, and then run a hose to the ground from the front PCV port.

The front PCV port has a check valve, it lets gas out but won't let gas back in. It has to be this way so that boost pressure from the intake manifold isn't allowed into the crank case through the front PCV valve. This also means that the engine won't suck in unfiltered air from the front PCV valve when used in a VTA setup, but the natural crank case pressure that builds up in the engine will still be allowed to push the check valve open and exit via the hose.

I went with the hose-to-ground option on my car and I didn't have to drop $300 on a catch can. The whole setup cost me about $8, it took me longer to find a way to plumb the hose down to the ground than it did to disconnect all the OEM PCV stuff. Been like this since I purchased the car, if I keep the car long enough I'll post pics of my intake valves @ 30k miles to see if the VTA PCV is helping with valve deposits.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*OK that is a Method - Low Tech & Un-Green ,but at Least*

The easiest way to avoid oil vapors getting into the intake manifold would be to get a VTA catch can, or just do your own version of it by plugging the rear PCV port as shown above, and then run a hose to the ground from the front PCV port.

The front PCV port has a check valve, it lets gas out but won't let gas back in. It has to be this way so that boost pressure from the intake manifold isn't allowed into the crank case through the front PCV valve. This also means that the engine won't suck in unfiltered air from the front PCV valve when used in a VTA setup, but the natural crank case pressure that builds up in the engine will still be allowed to push the check valve open and exit via the hose.

I went with the hose-to-ground option on my car and I didn't have to drop $300 on a catch can. The whole setup cost me about $8, it took me longer to find a way to plumb the hose down to the ground than it did to disconnect all the OEM PCV stuff. Been like this since I purchased the car, if I keep the car long enough I'll post pics of my intake valves @ 30k miles to see if the VTA PCV is helping with valve deposits.[/QUOTE]


OK that is a Method -so be It * Low Tech* & *Un-Green *,but at Least You don't have to shell out 
Huge Money for a Broken manifold etc.

How about this Also : Check Out the 30 Inch Special Red Tube -
http://www.seafoamsales.com/how-to-use-sea-foam-spray.html


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*AnyOne have one of these ?*

Know what the Materials are for the VagPort Holder

SS316 or what ?


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

EngTech1 said:


> OK that is a Method -so be It * Low Tech* & *Un-Green *,but at Least You don't have to shell out
> Huge Money for a Broken manifold etc.
> 
> How about this Also : Check Out the 30 Inch Special Red Tube -
> http://www.seafoamsales.com/how-to-use-sea-foam-spray.html


:laugh: Well, I wouldn't exactly call catch cans or PCV systems as a whole very "high tech". A catch can just uses more hoses and you have to empty it. Emptying a can every few months sounded even more low tech to me.

One super appealing thing about the VTA hose setup that I use, I can go back to stock in about 30 seconds. Try that with a catch can.  Makes dealer visits a piece of cake.

While we can argue about the un-greeness of the whole process, dumping a bunch of chemicals in my intake tract to try and clean my valves every few months because I left my stock PCV system in place didn't seem too appealing to me either.

The only way to be completely sure that PCV gases won't get on the valves is to remove it from the system entirely. That's why I went with a VTA setup, plenty of people still go the catch can route and if that works for them, that's cool too. :beer:

As to the seafoam stuff, I haven't been too convinced that it works. For every post stating that a car runs better after seafoam, there's another one showing that even after soaking valves in seafoam for hours, the grime wasn't cleaned off. I'm not convinced that seafoam does anything more than make a bunch of smoke and foul plugs.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

90crvtec said:


> :laugh: Well, I wouldn't exactly call catch cans or PCV systems as a whole very "high tech". A catch can just uses more hoses and you have to empty it. Emptying a can every few months sounded even more low tech to me.
> 
> One super appealing thing about the VTA hose setup that I use, I can go back to stock in about 30 seconds. Try that with a catch can.  Makes dealer visits a piece of cake.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

This may be the REAL answer.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ust-description-(DIY)-(long)&highlight=bypass


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

To answer a few questions - CC'd, yes you are correct, there are other times that the manifold draws vaccum while not at idle, I was just oversimplifying a bit. The point is that there is no need for a dual routing of the pcv gases, One pcv path works every time, all of the time.

As far as VTA and dumping PCV gasses into the exaust. Neither is legal, in any state, and in the case of the VTA can, it is smelly and just generally unpleasant. The TSI's without a modified or removed PCV baffle system have a tendency to smoke at idle with a VTA can.

The connector for the Vagport is a nickel plated aluminum (really anodized with a nickel look). I am not sure of the alloy as I am not the manufacturer of that piece - though all of our Vagport pieces are anodized 6061 hexagonal stock.



There is one more thing, that is seldom discussed on these forums, but something that comes up frequently amongst those who race these cars - the PCV system has a tendency to PUKE oil out of the block while under high G/ negative G situations on a track.

APR motorsport is testing our cans (thinking about switching from the Mann and Hummel VTA can), and they have reported loosing as much as 5 quarts of oil in a 30 lap stint at Mid-Ohio. They even go so far as to plumb the drain from the can back into the pan to recycle as much of the oil as possible. 

I am not quite sure where individuals come from when they say that Oil vapor carbon buildup, and oil loss in these cars is not a problem, because the information is out there, and it most certainly is.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I am not quite sure where individuals come from when they say that Oil vapor carbon buildup, and oil loss in these cars is not a problem, because the information is out there, and it most certainly is.


We know this is a problem, but what we're not seeing is any proof that your product does what you advertise it to do! Seeing plastic bottles filled with gooey water is not proof. We trained mechanics know that crank gases are comprised of condensed water vapor and blow-by during the initial warm up phase. After that, these gases have very little water. 

But since your Can traps mostly H2O with traces of oil (DI cars are more efficient thus providing a cleaner ignition and less unburnt fuel vapors like other engines) we must conclude that it's really a water trap during the initial warm-up phase and not more after that.... that after the engine reaches running temperature, it doesn't really function much. 

The evidence is clear that most of the carbon build up is caused by valve guide leakage and not the PCV system. Yes I agree that racing does change the equation, but that's really not who you are marketing to here on Vortex.

All we ask is for a real side by side test to see if CC's really do reduce intake port carbon build-up on DI engines.

Thanks


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

If valve guide leakage is the main problem, why isn't this being addressed?


----------



## jpsgroup (Feb 18, 2009)

*TSI carbon build-up*

Have unmodified 2009 passat wagen w/2.0 TSI. Based on all threads written...is it a forgone conclusion I will experience rhese valve depost issues? Does purchase and install of your discussed PCV catch device affect VW warranty? (60K powertrain?) I have no known problem at the moment, however would prefer to avoid this issue altogether. Please advise? Thanks.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes. You will experience the valve deposit issues..unmodded or modded. Even with or without a catch can like the guys have said. Only way to properly clean is through personally or professionally cleaning the valves by removing the intake manifold. 
I'm not really familiar with the powertrain warranty nor cared much, which I should. So someone will most likely chime in on that. 


---
- thanks,
- mao


----------



## jpsgroup (Feb 18, 2009)

*TSI-Intake Valve Carbon Build-Up*

Thanks to all for various input and solution paths. I am no expert, however, seems reasonable that with one VW TSI engine type in USA service, there should be one ideal, tried and proven solution for this problem? I read several methods. I'm not trying to be critical, but would welcome the definitive fix to this TSI problem w/o trial and error. Unfortunately, I have limited time in which to impliment VW fixes so "the real fix" would be welcome. Your thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

The problem is that ultimately there may not be a single solution to the problem. VW/Audi are addressing this with upstream extra injectors on the next generation of their direct injection engine, but that won't help the existing platform. The best scenario is to mitigate as many of the problems that you can (ie with the installation of a catch can) and to fix the problem areas as they arrive by cleaning the intake tract periodically - either by the use of a fuel injection type service, or a more effective physical cleaning.

Will a catch can stop all deposits on your valves? No. But the pcv is a significant source of the oil/oil vapor deposits on the intake ports of DI heads. Valve guide leakage is present, but not the main factor. I will put together some videos to demonstrate what I am talking about (having a catch can with a small dipstick port helps to show what the vapor actually looks like while the car is running).

We did run some unscientific tests using lubro-moly valve clean (ventil sauber) using the head pictured in our original thread posts. We found that when letting the solvent sit for about 15 minutes, it started to soften the depostis and alow them to be easily brushed away. A 24 hour soak actually showed some removal of the deposits without and physical cleaning. Of course this doesn't directly translate to a "seafom" style treatment, but does show that the solvent will loosen the deposits, its just a matter of time (either soaking or multiple back to back treatments). Of course the only sure method is to physically clean the valves by hand, but I wouldn't say that there is no efficacy to inducing the solvent into the intake port periodically, especially if started when deposits are minimal.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Will the AN fitting and special clasp also work for the rear PCV port?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Will the AN fitting and special clasp also work for the rear PCV port?


 On the TSI engine, no. The rear PCV port is plugged with the kit. 
The can is setup to connect to the front PCV port and route to the connector on the intake. 
The front PCV will always stay open because it will always be under vacuum, eliminating the need for the rear PCV port. 
Even if you attempted to connect the hose to the rear port, it would not fit. The connector on that port is a different design and would not accept the clasp. 
If you have anymore questions, please let us know. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## sdhog2002 (Aug 27, 2011)

Pete, do you know how much vacuum is created in the intake tube? How does that compare to the vacuum in the intake manifold (which we blank off)? 
Cheers 
Sid


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

sdhog2002 said:


> Pete, do you know how much vacuum is created in the intake tube? How does that compare to the vacuum in the intake manifold (which we blank off)?
> Cheers
> Sid


 The vacuum inside the intake tube is less when compared to the intake manifold, however the amount of vacuum is consistent enough to allow the passage of gases through the PCV valve to the Clean Catch can and subsequently back to the intake tract.


----------



## sdhog2002 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, Pete:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks to BFI I purchased the needed AN fitting and clamp in order to run the front PCV line as a dump tube straight to the ground.

Sorry for the bad pic, I was in a hurry and didnt notice the pic didnt focus:








oh and I cleaned up the end of the braided hose so it looks purdy


losely zip tied the end of the hose to the W.A.L.K.:


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Thanks to BFI I purchased the needed AN fitting and clamp in order to run the front PCV line as a dump tube straight to the ground.


 Just curious, from the engine bay pic it looks like the rear PCV hose is still connected? Does that also go to the ground or is that still plugged into the intake tube?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

The BFI adapters don't fit in the rear PCV otherwise I would have done the same thing (cept I would have used braided stainless hose for that) as I did for the front pcv


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

VIRTUAL, looks good man!

now you just have your VTA catch can with the rear PCV connected to it right?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Ricky Bobby said:


> VIRTUAL, looks good man!
> 
> now you just have your VTA catch can with the rear PCV connected to it right?


Correct :thumbup:
If I can find an adapter for that I would buy that as well and run a dump tube down near the exhaust (I would use a braided SS line for that though)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## VR6 BELIEVER (May 26, 2004)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Thanks to BFI I purchased the needed AN fitting and clamp in order to run the front PCV line as a dump tube straight to the ground.
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, I was in a hurry and didnt notice the pic didnt focus:
> 
> ...


That looks really ghetto :banghead:

But seriously, the hose ziptied to your w.a.l.k. is just venting the crankcase gasses and not fluid, yes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

how do you guys recommend emptying the can? Unscrew it, take the bottom plug out, and drain, or take the top off?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

HalvieCuw said:


> how do you guys recommend emptying the can? Unscrew it, take the bottom plug out, and drain, or take the top off?


 Removal of the bottom plug is the easiest way to drain the can. 

Most people will loosen the canister from it mounting point on the engine bay, lift the canister, then remove the bottom plug and drain into a container for proper disposal. 

For those customers that might want to make the process a little simpler, you could replace the plug with a valve fitting and attach some sort of hose for easier connect/disconnect disposal.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anyone know the the part number for the pcv plate gasket?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

mikeh6 said:


> anyone know the the part number for the pcv plate gasket?


I know this is the TSI forum, but for clarification sake are you asking for the gasket number for a TSI or FSI?
The reason I ask is because with our TSI Clean Catch, there's no need to replace that gasket.


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I know this is the TSI forum, but for clarification sake are you asking for the gasket number for a TSI or FSI?
> The reason I ask is because with our TSI Clean Catch, there's no need to replace that gasket.


yes asking for the tsi.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Black Friday orders everyone! Promo has ended!
We received hundreds of orders and are doing our best to ship them promptly.
Please understand there may be a delay on some orders.
Check your 'Order Status' link provided in your original e-mail receipt.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Friday Video Bump..

Essen Motorshow- Germany 2011 from Black Forest on Vimeo.


Full Essen Coverage Here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Holiday Promotion Has Expired*













Donate by clicking HERE


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Holidays! :snowcool:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our New Year Promotion has ended. Thanks for everyone's orders! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Albert87 (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyway this would be helpful on a 1,8 t 20v with some mod to connect it?:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the







's on Facebook everyone!
A winner of our contest has been chosen and contacted via Facebook. Check your inboxes!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No more koozies!


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Albert87 said:


> Anyway this would be helpful on a 1,8 t 20v with some mod to connect it?:thumbup:


 It's neither a 2.0Tsi or a DI motor...why would you want one? :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

We are working on a version for the 1.8t currently, and to answer the question of why - 

Though it is less important on a port injection vehicle, there is still a use to remove the water/oil mix from the pcv system entering the intake tract. Not exactly the best combination for combustion. So while it isn't a maintenance issue, some prefer not to have that entering their intake.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Show Season Kick-Off Promotion has ended.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Waterfest Promotion has ended. Thanks for all the orders. :thumbup:


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

just curious... what plugs the back side of the pvc?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

It is a rubber cap that fits on the barbed end of the pcv adapter to the assembly on the head :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No more sunglasses. Thanks for the orders everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our H2O Promotion has ended!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Black Friday Sale was a huge hit! Thanks everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Holiday Special has expired!


----------



## MKVI66 (Jul 28, 2010)

Completely off topic (yet a free bump), where was the white engine cover sourced on the first page? It looks too clean.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

MKVI66 said:


> Completely off topic (yet a free bump), where was the white engine cover sourced on the first page? It looks too clean.


You can find them *here*.


----------



## MKVI66 (Jul 28, 2010)

Good thing I have a TSI. Ha.ha. I figured it looked to good to be true. Thanks! Now I just need a Golf R to put it on.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

:grinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## audria (May 30, 2018)

​


----------

